# it really IS all about the bike (bike porn & race rept)



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

'cause right now it sure as h3ll isn't about the rider!

but first some porn...

AN the evil glowing-eyed feline stalks the porn box...









mmm....carbon









t?









the king...









the ideal spot for the throne...









wellllllldddssssssssssssss.........









flip the switch









through the tunnel?









what's in a name?









reflections in glass









my dream bike (if i was a guy she'd be my dream girl but i'm not and girls aren't really my thing....not that there's anything wrong with that. ;-))









specs:
Titus Racer-x ti frame, custom geometry
Fox rp3 rear shock
gruppo: full XTR w/ sti dual control shifting & hydraulic disc
Thomson elite seatpost
wtb laser saddle 
Chris King headset
Ritchey os stem (90 mm, +5)
Easton EC90 bar
Schwinn silver glitter grips
RS SID fork (soon to be replaced with a manitou scareb)
DT Swiss 240 disc wheels w/ center lock hub
hutchinson python tires (pictured, currently running mosquitos)

******************************************

so, being the great planner-aheader that i am i started building up my baby on thursday......just in time to race her on sunday! 

of course, things did not go as planned and i ended up at the shop until 10 pm on friday night and then back in at 10 am on saturday morning to deal with the finishing touches. what is it about me and disc brakes?! yikes, it took us forever to get those babies bled. 

many many many many thanks to Nate at Outback Bike Shop for everything. i owe you huge and if your wife has divorced you as a result of your late return home on friday night i promise to marry you once the divorce is final! 

with my new baby finished and in hand i rushed out of town to make it up to preride the course......on time. well, sorta. ok, probably not at all on time but hey, it was p!ssing rain all morning, who wants to preride in a downpour?

ready to preride...









yeah, the course was a little muddy. what gave it away?









race day dawned with clear blue skies and enough sunshine to reduce the mud bogs to puddles. still, i didn't regret my decision to go with a better mud tire than the pythons i prerode on.

women's ex lines up









dispelling rumors









waiting to start









my last 2 races (sorry, been slacking on the reports, but i promise to get them up soon) have been really tough and i've been spending far more time at the back of the pack than i'd like. once is good for humility. twice begins to take a toll on the ego. and i did not have high hopes for this race. my heart just wasn't in it.

the horn sounds and we are off. i am about midpack as we hit the single track. overall i really like this course. it is the same trail system that i raced 2 weeks ago but a different course - slightly longer with a nasty waterbar climb in the middle. although the trail has dried out some since yesterday the roots (of which there are many) are still slick and the spots where there is exposed carolina red clay can be like riding on ice (how come those spots always seem to be on climbs?!)

we get to the first technical rooty climb and tire and line choice become key. apparently i have chosen both well as i find myself passing ursula, amylynn, and then krista (all of whom i am sure will eventually catch me). i grind up the hill and find myself in the unfamiliar territory of sitting in 3rd place behind erin (pro) and carolyn. huh! i think to myself, maybe this race won't be that bad.

but alas, my time in 3rd is short lived and ursula soon catches and passes me (along with another girl)...then krista...*sigh* i continue on trying to ride within myself and hope that i neither cramp nor come in last.

down the fireroad descent, there's a nice line that's formed through the tight turn...no brakes needed. the sun has dried up the orange clay-mud field that packed up my tires duing my preride. into my least favorite section of the course. it's tight & twisty, with ill placed whoop-de-dos and no flow at all. then, just to break your spirit it finishes with a vile climb up to a baking field. can you tell how much i like this section? i come through the first tight twisting section, through 2 switchbacks and am down near the lake when i suddenly bury my front wheel into a muddy spot, weight too far forward, torque the front end completely around and endo hard landing mostly on my left elbow. OW! as i'm collecting myself amylynn comes past and is gone.

back on my bike i finish up my first lap

coming up...









and passing through the feedzone...









into my 2nd lap my legs decide to join my heart in not being into this whole racing thing. my pace drops some but i continue on without getting passed by anyone except sport men. as i climb up the hill toward the feedzone someone tells me i'm in 6th. i'm unenthused but figure i might as well finish since i'm certain what doesn't kill me must make me stronger. and it could go either way on this one. 

looking & feeling miserable









i crawl through my 3rd lap and eventually roll through the finish. thrilled to be done i spin for a bit before joining everyone to be social. i ended up 7th, losing 6 minutes between my 1st and 3rd lap. not exactly a stellar performance but marginally better than my race 2 weeks ago.

the good news is that i love my new bike!! it does everything i wanted it to do and more. the only thing that it doesn't do is get rid of the pain in my lower back but i'm beginning to think this a problem inherent in the rider and not the ride. 

at dinner i notice i've got a bruise on my knee from my crash on lap 1. chad looks at it and says 'what is that?!' then everyone else has to look at it as well...

what is that imprint?









bets were that it was the imprint of the topcap on my fork but when i looked closely later the patterns didn't match. so what was it?

hmmm...check out the endcap...









the only thing missing is the word "schwinn"! ouch!!   what a souvenir!

rt


----------



## HammerSAC (Dec 24, 2003)

*Mmmmm...TITUS!!*

Welcome to the club! I still love my Hammerhead


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Sweet Jesus!

Now I'll go read the report... 

What's going on *rt*? You overtrained already? Still lingering lung crusies? Or just got the racing 'blahs'? I was thinking you'd be off and running down there, snapping women off your wheel from the word "go"! Hup! Hup! Hup! JK, though I'd have to say it took nerve (one personality trait you've got covered, I suppose) to race a bike with so few hours on both it and you. I'd be a nervous wrek with such a radical change in steeds! I bet once you get some saddle time you & the Titus will come out smokin' fast.

None the less, great bike & pix, fun write up too. With that strong start, I'd have thought you'd reel in the few others ahead... but some days it's just not meant to be - especially after getting a bar end tat! Now go read my Socorro report already!  

PS Might try flipping the stem back over, or putting a spacer or two UNDER it, bringing your position up a bit - you look all aero'ed out, road position-style there! Might help your back.... I had a similar catharsis with my recurring shoulder cramps on the mtn bike. I'll sacrifice the aerodynamics in a mtbike race so that I can survive the 2-5 hours of pedaling!


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

I see a pattern here:
1- 'I'm out of shape whoah is me excuse', new bike, blah blah blah
2 - still kick ass in the race


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*rt* said:


> ready to preride...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_PS This pic is sure to trigger a whole lot of Titus/*rt*/mtbr fan mail & tongue-waggling! Is it going on the Titus site? _


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

"my last 2 races have been really tough and i've been spending far more time at the back of the pack than i'd like"

Its that white helmet. You need to go back to the yellow one. Way to hang in there though. 

PS--Pretty bike, but I prefer the Surly.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

WoooHooooo!! Nice bike *rt*!! It's a beaut. I'll show you my new SS bike soon


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Jan 9, 2004)

There's something still missing...

Yep, it's still missing the ultimate go-fast accessory - bar-end tassles. Definitely needs tassles.  

Nice bike, though it looks better since you got it muddy.

Hasta,
Dr.F.


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

That really is a schweeet ride! 
I've been having the same thing with my lower back, I end standing for 1/2 the race. Getting the major massage to loosen up the tight back muscles, hope it helps.
I thought you were real sick just a few weeks ago? It takes a long time to get to 100%,It's a long season take care of yourself! You will be on the podium again soon


----------



## STrackMike (Jan 6, 2004)

*rt* said:


> rt


Oh you _dirty,dirty_ girl!


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Pretty darn nice Titus*

my only experience is with the Loco I got for Faye Light and fast), but I'm sure all that XTR and light stuff and lesser travel will make you a rocket, er rockettete, pick one.

I'll be watching for 1 podium after another *rt*, Jim

does this mean it's OK for me to start looking for a new bike too?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Hey! That's my bike!*

... but I have to win the lottery first. I've been drooling over the RacerX for years now. I want one BAD! Niiiiiice!

I see you even went with Ti and custom geometry... you don't mess around, do ya! What are you going to do with the rest of your lottery winnings?

Nobody is going to mistake your bike for mine. Your's fits a 100-ish pound 5'2" gal, me... 5'11" 192# doughy mufugger with freakishly long arms. I can touch my knees without bending over. Okay, no I can't but you get the idea.


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

Great race report......as usual!!

It's a shame things didn't go your way. You can at least take solice that you like the new ride and you didn't get injured.

I'm looking forward to your next RR.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

*I spy...*

nice bike you got there...and those bike and you pics are sure only fuel the already large *rt* fan club. In the race lineup,i spy a pink rigid fork...and a singlespeed...


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

glenzx said:


> ...........PS Might try flipping the stem back over, or putting a spacer or two UNDER it, bringing your position up a bit - you look all aero'ed out, road position-style there! Might help your back.... I had a similar catharsis with my recurring shoulder cramps on the mtn bike. I'll sacrifice the aerodynamics in a mtbike race so that I can survive the 2-5 hours of pedaling!


I agree with Glen on this one; it certainly can't hurt. I'd flip the sten over and put a couple of spacers under it. Your back will thank you.

Nice pics; you're so cute in the before & after ride photos. :^D


----------



## K-Zero (Jan 14, 2004)

So, do you think you'll get used to racing with camelbak?

Sweet bike. We both run similiar set-up on our bike (240 disc/Python, RP3, CK, EC90) so I can imagine how fast your Titus feels. Let me know how you like the dual-control shifting. I think the rapid-rise derailleur will drive me nuts...

Nice write up.

K-Zero


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I can look at women wearing giant diamond rings, and not feel anything.

But to have a Ti Racer X *and* to be among the expert women.....that's envy like no other!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*rt* said:


> we get to the first technical rooty climb and tire and line choice become key. apparently i have chosen both well as i find myself passing ursula, amylynn, and then krista ..


I know it's not about the bike and I'm sure your good line choice, tire choice and stellar technical riding skills played a major role in your kicking butt on this tech hill..... but I ride a Hammerhead 100x and you've gotta credit the RX rear end here a bit as well. It just sticks and stays active, clawing its way up this kind of stuff.

Very, very nice ride. The bike _and_ the race.


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*I like dirty pics...*

err...pics of dirty bikes. Looks like a sweet new ride that you have. And, judging by your smile, it looks like you had a great time breaking it in.

Happy riding


----------



## justen (Aug 6, 2004)

Dr.Faustus said:


> There's something still missing...
> 
> Yep, it's still missing the ultimate go-fast accessory - bar-end tassles. Definitely needs tassles.


Pink tassles would be a perfect match for the glitter grips.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice report and pics RT, as said I can't believe you went into that race riding a bike that you only finished putting up the night before. Way to stick with it, once you get some hours in on that baby and "meld" with it I'm sure you'll be up front in a race or two.



glenzx said:


> _PS This pic is sure to trigger a whole lot of Titus/*rt*/mtbr fan mail & tongue-waggling! Is it going on the Titus site? _


Sweeeeeeeeeet bike, guess I'll be the first to say the rider matches the bike. 
BTW I think that bike classifies as a dream bike "drool"



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by glenzx
> ...........PS Might try flipping the stem back over, or putting a spacer or two UNDER it, bringing your position up a bit - you look all aero'ed out, road position-style there! Might help your back.... I had a similar catharsis with my recurring shoulder cramps on the mtn bike. I'll sacrifice the aerodynamics in a mtbike race so that I can survive the 2-5 hours of pedaling!
> I agree with Glen on this one; it certainly can't hurt. I'd flip the sten over and put a couple of spacers under it. Your back will thank you.


I agree, I tried a 100mm stem from the 120m that came w/ my bike AND flipped it over but it was giving my neck grief from craning to look up and make sure I don't run into anything/anyone. Was great for the round the island -58miles- road ride weekend before last (tucked down and cranking away) but sucky for on the trail, I since flipped it back over and dropped 5mm of spacers from under the stem and even wit a ride around the yard it feels better.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

*rt* said:


>


must...meet...girl...who...rides...

Got any sisters *rt* ;-)

Great writeup and pics! Keep up the hard work and you're season will surely improve!


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

*My dram bike as well...*



Christine said:


> I can look at women wearing giant diamond rings, and not feel anything.
> 
> But to have a Ti Racer X *and* to be among the expert women.....that's envy like no other!


Very well put. I couldn't agree more.

So RT you went with disc's. Are they overkill or worth it? Being a little thing too I would love to hear your impressions.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

*rt* said:


> 'cause right now it sure as h3ll isn't about the rider!
> 
> rt


Funny, I don't see either a FOX or Manitou shock on that bike...

Backordered?

Looks grea!. It's like a mountain bike, only smaller 

How long do you have to ride for Titus until you can retire and just take that thing out for fun? Sounds like you could use a vacation.


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

*Sweet!*

Nice Bike Porn and Race report RT! Man that ride makes me want to give up the steel SS and go FS again. Well almost.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

*Mmmmm, Titus Ti...gurgle...drool...*

That bike is very nice. You just need escape the rat race and get a good mountain bike vacation. A solid weekend of backcountry epic riding to get you back into the swing of things. It would also be a good way to get aquainted with your new baby.


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

*nice bike*

very impressed. Have fun with it. I enjoy the reports.


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

*rt* said:


> 'cause right now it sure as h3ll isn't about the rider!


Please excuse my being brash but i personally was falling asleep at all the pics of the bikey, until i saw one WITH the rider. meow!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

HammerSAC said:


> Welcome to the club! I still love my Hammerhead


 thanks! glad to be in the club. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

The Weasel said:


> I see a pattern here:
> 1- 'I'm out of shape whoah is me excuse', new bike, blah blah blah
> 2 - still kick ass in the race


not sure if 3rd to last counts as kicking ass in a race but it would be cool if it does! 

thanks!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

wooglin said:


> "my last 2 races have been really tough and i've been spending far more time at the back of the pack than i'd like"
> 
> Its that white helmet. You need to go back to the yellow one. Way to hang in there though.
> 
> PS--Pretty bike, but I prefer the Surly.


ah ha!! it's the helmet. i _knew_ it had to be something simple. back to the yellow helmet. 

thanks. i am trying to learn how to love them both equally....but differently, of course. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Dr.Faustus said:


> There's something still missing...
> 
> Yep, it's still missing the ultimate go-fast accessory - bar-end tassles. Definitely needs tassles.
> 
> ...


hehe. i actually have a set of go-fast bar-end tassles that a friend sent me but they are destined for the ss since they are pink and silver. i'll have to keep my eyes open for something appropriate for the new steed.

much better looking when she's muddy. 

thanks tim!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

justen said:


> Pink tassles would be a perfect match for the glitter grips.


but they would clash terribly with the red fork. maybe blue and silver tassles instead? it really is all about how you look. 

rt


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

Nice bike, nice photo's. who is darkeyz_01?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

glenzx said:


> What's going on *rt*? You overtrained already? Still lingering lung crusies? Or just got the racing 'blahs'? I was thinking you'd be off and running down there, snapping women off your wheel from the word "go"! Hup! Hup! Hup! JK, though I'd have to say it took nerve (one personality trait you've got covered, I suppose) to race a bike with so few hours on both it and you. I'd be a nervous wrek with such a radical change in steeds! I bet once you get some saddle time you & the Titus will come out smokin' fast.


not sure what's going on. i'm hoping it's just a combo of lingering funk from being sick and racing blahs. got lots of those racing blahs going on. but i think i'm going to concentrate on training this month, skip one of the races i'd planned and do a 6 hr race instead as a good training ride. hopefully by the time the next race in the series rolls around i'll be back to feeling good.

not sure it took nerve so much as total and complete stupidity to race a bike i'd basically never ridden before!  not my usual MO! on the other hand, i haven't been doing so hot at my recent races so i figured it wasn't exactly going to hurt my standing in the series points if i got out there and the bike blew up on me!  besides, i had to steal parts off my HT to get the new baby built up and once i took the fork from the HT & changed out the crown race i was pretty much committed to riding the titus. 



glenzx said:


> None the less, great bike & pix, fun write up too. With that strong start, I'd have thought you'd reel in the few others ahead... but some days it's just not meant to be - especially after getting a bar end tat! Now go read my Socorro report already!


a strong start is only as good as your ability to maintain the pace, which in my case these days is not so good! 

ok, i promise to go read your report asap! 



glenzx said:


> PS Might try flipping the stem back over, or putting a spacer or two UNDER it, bringing your position up a bit - you look all aero'ed out, road position-style there! Might help your back.... I had a similar catharsis with my recurring shoulder cramps on the mtn bike. I'll sacrifice the aerodynamics in a mtbike race so that I can survive the 2-5 hours of pedaling!


i'll definately go give that a try. i also noticed that i've got a pretty steep drop from my saddle to my bars on this bike. much steeper than my HT, but oddly my back didn't hurt more. on the other hand, it didn't hurt less either so i'll play around with the spacers and bar height. anything to get rid of the pain in my back! by 1/2 way through the race my eyes are just about crossed from the pain which i'm sure is not helping to make my lap times more consistent.

nice report!! only getting beaten by the pros eh? not too shabby at all! you rock!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

radair said:


> I agree with Glen on this one; it certainly can't hurt. I'd flip the sten over and put a couple of spacers under it. Your back will thank you.
> 
> Nice pics; you're so cute in the before & after ride photos. :^D


thanks Rob! 

i'm going to give a higher bar position a try. i keep thinking that if i'm more stretched out it will help but maybe i've been going the wrong way and i just need to be a bit more upright. hmmm, come to think of it i've got a really upright position on my ss and it doesn't hurt my back at all! doh!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

**grin**



glenzx said:


> _PS This pic is sure to trigger a whole lot of Titus/*rt*/mtbr fan mail & tongue-waggling! Is it going on the Titus site? _


  i'll put the whole report on the titus site. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Nice report and pics RT, as said I can't believe you went into that race riding a bike that you only finished putting up the night before. Way to stick with it, once you get some hours in on that baby and "meld" with it I'm sure you'll be up front in a race or two.


hehe, yeah, i'm not always the sharpest tool in the shed!  but as i said to glen i figured that since i haven't exactly been having a stellar season so far, even if the bike blew up mid-race i'd hardly ruin my chances for a top finish in the series. 



LyNx said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeet bike, guess I'll be the first to say the rider matches the bike.
> BTW I think that bike classifies as a dream bike "drool"


thanks! it really is my dream bike. 



LyNx said:


> I agree, I tried a 100mm stem from the 120m that came w/ my bike AND flipped it over but it was giving my neck grief from craning to look up and make sure I don't run into anything/anyone. Was great for the round the island -58miles- road ride weekend before last (tucked down and cranking away) but sucky for on the trail, I since flipped it back over and dropped 5mm of spacers from under the stem and even wit a ride around the yard it feels better.


yup! definately going to try changing the stem/bar positon around some this weekend to see if things improve. it's hard to tell though since my back never hurts except when i'm racing. grr! frustrating! hopefully a good position change will help.

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

GotMojo? said:


> must...meet...girl...who...rides...
> 
> Got any sisters *rt* ;-)
> 
> Great writeup and pics! Keep up the hard work and you're season will surely improve!


sorry, no sisters, and my brother's already married. 

thanks!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> WoooHooooo!! Nice bike *rt*!! It's a beaut. I'll show you my new SS bike soon


your new lady is a beaut a well!! let me know how she does on the track.



rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

merlin said:


> That really is a schweeet ride!
> I've been having the same thing with my lower back, I end standing for 1/2 the race. Getting the major massage to loosen up the tight back muscles, hope it helps.
> I thought you were real sick just a few weeks ago? It takes a long time to get to 100%,It's a long season take care of yourself! You will be on the podium again soon


thanks merlin!

i feel your pain. except not only does my back hurt but by about 1/2 way through the race my legs are killing me as well so i can't even stand. going to try to give myself a slightly more upright position like others have suggested and see if it helps.

i was pretty sick up until about 3 weeks ago. it's so unfair that it takes 10 times longer to get the fitness back than it does to lose it! 

cheers!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

STrackMike said:


> Oh you _dirty,dirty_ girl!


yup, very very dirty. 

still finding clumps of mud.

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

JimC. said:


> my only experience is with the Loco I got for Faye Light and fast), but I'm sure all that XTR and light stuff and lesser travel will make you a rocket, er rockettete, pick one.
> 
> I'll be watching for 1 podium after another *rt*, Jim
> 
> does this mean it's OK for me to start looking for a new bike too?


she's actually heavier than i wanted but still pretty light at a couple ounces under 24 lbs. would love to knock her down to about 23 lbs but i'm not sure exactly where i'd shave that weight from so for now i'm happy with her at 24.....granted if you're riding a 50 lb free ride pig 24 lbs sounds feathery! 

absolutely, you NEED to start looking for a new bike. hehehe.

rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

nice report... very fast looking bike but I have to agree with someone else about that sexy pink rigid fork. don't you have one of those? buried under old sweaters in a box in the cellar or something...

I flipped my negative angle stem on my truth over, not for any back pains, but because someone said (XTRKona) repeatedly, that the negative stem was the source of my weakness in descending. Little did he know, I do feel better onthe descents, but the stem is definitely not the only source  so you may realize two benefits from flipping the stem. However, when you do that the thompson label is upside down, so it isn't as aesthetically pleasing so I'm sure the you'll go ouit and buy another stem, just to keep your fanclub happy 

scott


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey *rt* what's the weight on that build?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> ... but I have to win the lottery first. I've been drooling over the RacerX for years now. I want one BAD! Niiiiiice!
> 
> I see you even went with Ti and custom geometry... you don't mess around, do ya! What are you going to do with the rest of your lottery winnings?
> 
> Nobody is going to mistake your bike for mine. Your's fits a 100-ish pound 5'2" gal, me... 5'11" 192# doughy mufugger with freakishly long arms. I can touch my knees without bending over. Okay, no I can't but you get the idea.


LOL! after this baby i'm fresh out of lottery winnings! ;-) i decided to go with the custom geometry (which is only available in ti so what can you do?!  ) because i happened to be one of those freaks who fell between sizes. also, i had a pretty good idea of what i wanted the bike to do and i thought that if i was going to spend my life savings on a bike i might as well just go whole hog (so to speak).

huge props to titus for creating a bike that does everything i wanted. the higher bb really cuts down on pedal strikes and it corners so incredibly smoothly that i could amost cry.

when you win the lottery i highly recommend a call to titus.  (and not just 'cause they're sponsoring me and gave me a screaming deal on a bike......i still had to take out a second mortgage and will be eating ramen noodles for the next 2 years.)

thanks!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Blue Shorts said:


> Great race report......as usual!!
> 
> It's a shame things didn't go your way. You can at least take solice that you like the new ride and you didn't get injured.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your next RR.


thanks! that tattoo on my knee has turned into a really impressive bruise but other than that i did manage to come out of the race pretty much unscathed.

cheers.
rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

dompedro3 said:


> nice bike you got there...and those bike and you pics are sure only fuel the already large *rt* fan club. In the race lineup,i spy a pink rigid fork...and a singlespeed...


you spy correctly. she was riding a rigid ss with a pink Kelly fork. i don't know her name but it was her first expert race and she will be doing the shenendoah 100 on that bike later this summer. kudos to her for racing her first ex race on a ss!! she's my hero.

thanks. really pleased with my new baby. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Christine said:


> I can look at women wearing giant diamond rings, and not feel anything.
> 
> But to have a Ti Racer X *and* to be among the expert women.....that's envy like no other!


thanks christine!
the bike is worthy of envy but the rider definately isn't!! i still can't believe that she's really mine. 

rt


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

*rt* said:


> you spy correctly. she was riding a rigid ss with a pink Kelly fork. i don't know her name but it was her first expert race and she will be doing the shenendoah 100 on that bike later this summer. kudos to her for racing her first ex race on a ss!! she's my hero.


Ah ha! That's Kristen I bet. Met her at Ouachita where she placed 3rd woman overall on that bike. This it?
<img src ="https://forum.bikemag.com/photopost/data/500/1212ouachita8-med.jpg">


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

-kelly- said:


> Very well put. I couldn't agree more.
> 
> So RT you went with disc's. Are they overkill or worth it? Being a little thing too I would love to hear your impressions.


hi kelly!

yes, i went with discs and i'm really pleased. i could have had the bike a lot lighter without the discs but i don't think the weight trade off is that bad. the discs are AWESOME!! especially when i will have to race in rainy or super muddy conditions you can't beat disc brakes. i had disc brakes for a little while last year and really liked the stopping power but didn't like the brakes i had chosen so i went back to v's. i definitely don't think they are overkill. the modulation alone makes them worthwhile but it also makes the bike more versitile for times when i get to take it up to places like pisgah, nc or out to NM again for GITA in the fall.

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Potential Roadkill said:


> Nice Bike Porn and Race report RT! Man that ride makes me want to give up the steel SS and go FS again. Well almost.


thanks!

careful, the dark (geared) side might start calling you. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sportsman said:


> nice report... very fast looking bike but I have to agree with someone else about that sexy pink rigid fork. don't you have one of those? buried under old sweaters in a box in the cellar or something...
> 
> I flipped my negative angle stem on my truth over, not for any back pains, but because someone said (XTRKona) repeatedly, that the negative stem was the source of my weakness in descending. Little did he know, I do feel better onthe descents, but the stem is definitely not the only source  so you may realize two benefits from flipping the stem. However, when you do that the thompson label is upside down, so it isn't as aesthetically pleasing so I'm sure the you'll go ouit and buy another stem, just to keep your fanclub happy
> 
> scott


i do have one of those sexy pink forks sitting in my dining room (where else would you keep a sexy pink fork?!) but it is waiting for the appropriate time and place before i use it. yeah............thats it.

no worries about having the logo upside down if i flip the stem - the ritchey stems have their name written in both directions. no bad asthetics here. 

thanks scott. now the rider needs to be as fast as the bike. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Homebrew said:


> That bike is very nice. You just need escape the rat race and get a good mountain bike vacation. A solid weekend of backcountry epic riding to get you back into the swing of things. It would also be a good way to get aquainted with your new baby.


thanks chris!

i DO need an mtb vacation. when's your next trip up to pisgah. i'm dying to take the new bike up there and really test her out.

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

jimmy said:


> very impressed. Have fun with it. I enjoy the reports.


thanks!!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Ah ha! That's Kristen I bet. Met her at Ouachita where she placed 3rd woman overall on that bike. This it?
> <img src ="https://forum.bikemag.com/photopost/data/500/1212ouachita8-med.jpg">


yup! i'm pretty sure that's it.

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Hey *rt* what's the weight on that build?


according to the scale at my shop its a couple ounces under 24 lbs. i'd love it if she was down at 23 lbs but she climbs so well that i didn't really notice the additional weight.

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

kawboy8 said:


> Nice bike, nice photo's. who is darkeyz_01?


thanks.

why do you ask about darkeyz_01?

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

forkboy said:


> Funny, I don't see either a FOX or Manitou shock on that bike...
> 
> Backordered?
> 
> ...


that's because the Skareb is still sitting at the shop. i had to steal the SID off my HT because titus sent me a caliper for the front brake that was not compatible with the manitou fork. i'll have the manitou on there in a couple weeks.

thanks! hehe.

rt


----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

*Nice ride *rt*...*

I've been lusting for a RX for a while, you've got a nice one. Pretty ballsy to race that bad boy without a test run, sounds like she (he) held up great though. I built a new Superlight last season and did the same thing, that is, racing it right out of the shop. I wasn't so lucky though. I ran out of lock-tite when I got to the seat rail clamp bolts and said "screw it" it'll be okay. Guess what came off after one lap...you don't truly apreciate your saddle until you've had to ride standing up the whole way.

I see that you've made the switch to a hydration pack, I seem to remember something about _you_ and escaping water bottles last season  I guess you can strike that off of your list of things to worry about now! Good luck with the new ride!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

K-Zero said:


> So, do you think you'll get used to racing with camelbak?
> 
> Sweet bike. We both run similiar set-up on our bike (240 disc/Python, RP3, CK, EC90) so I can imagine how fast your Titus feels. Let me know how you like the dual-control shifting. I think the rapid-rise derailleur will drive me nuts...
> 
> ...


thanks!

not sure about the camelbak yet. wasn't my first choice but the frame is so small that a cage won't fit inside the triangle. the water bottle cage bolts are under the downtube!  totally inconvenient not to mention i can only imagine what sort of stuff the bottle cage will bash into! so, i'm forced to race/ride with some sort of hydration pack. it's kinda hot and uncomfortable but i bought the smallest one i could find (50 oz) and i have to say i was better hydrated at my last race than at any race in recent memory. went through the entire 50 ozs and actually ran out before the end of my last lap! (i have a tendency to think i'm a camel when riding and rarely drink enough) unfortunately, i still had leg cramps at the end of my last lap but now i can be fairly confident that the problem isn't from dehydration!

the rapid rise is much easier than i thought it was going to be. did a lot of misshifting during the race because i still have to think about how to shift. my poor thumb was wagging in the air a couple times when i wanted to upshift before i remembered what i needed to do. but with the sti shifting the rapid rise is fairly intuitive: push the lever down if you want the chain to move down to a smaller cog and up if you want to go up to a larger cog. what gets confusing is that the front der is the opposite: push down to get to a bigger ring and up to get to a smaller ring. this was much more of a problem for me while i was riding but i think i'll get used to it pretty quickly.

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

KRob said:


> I know it's not about the bike and I'm sure your good line choice, tire choice and stellar technical riding skills played a major role in your kicking butt on this tech hill..... but I ride a Hammerhead 100x and you've gotta credit the RX rear end here a bit as well. It just sticks and stays active, clawing its way up this kind of stuff.
> 
> Very, very nice ride. The bike _and_ the race.


absolutely. loved the way the RX climbed. i was amazed at how well the back tired glued itself to the ground and rolled up the climb. it was awesome!! felt as good if not better than my HT doing the same climb. makes up for the extra pound & 1/2. 

thanks!
rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

STinGa said:


> err...pics of dirty bikes. Looks like a sweet new ride that you have. And, judging by your smile, it looks like you had a great time breaking it in.
> 
> Happy riding


had a fantastic time breaking it in and can't wait to do it again this weekend. 

thanks!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

DoctorJD said:


> I've been lusting for a RX for a while, you've got a nice one. Pretty ballsy to race that bad boy without a test run, sounds like she (he) held up great though. I built a new Superlight last season and did the same thing, that is, racing it right out of the shop. I wasn't so lucky though. I ran out of lock-tite when I got to the seat rail clamp bolts and said "screw it" it'll be okay. Guess what came off after one lap...you don't truly apreciate your saddle until you've had to ride standing up the whole way.
> 
> I see that you've made the switch to a hydration pack, I seem to remember something about _you_ and escaping water bottles last season  I guess you can strike that off of your list of things to worry about now! Good luck with the new ride!


thanks!

the RX is a good bike to lust for.  it was my lust for one that prompted me to send them my stuff for sponsorship. glad i did too as i would have had to take out a 2nd mortgage to pay for my new ride otherwise! 

yeah, it was pretty stupid to race a bike i'd barely ridden. but for the most part it turned out well. only a loose headset at the end of the race which would explain that weird vibration i was getting from the front end from the middle of my 1st lap on! doh!  i also figured that i'm not really in the running for points in the series i'm doing so if the bike did blow up in the middle of the race it wouldn't make a difference as far as knocking me off a podium spot in the long run!

lol about the saddle incident. that must have hurt the legs!

yeah, i've been forced to make the switch to a hydration pack. if you look closely you'll see that there is no place to mount a water bottle cage within the front triangle. just too little space. instead a cage can be mounted under the downtube but to reach down there would be massively inconvenient. so i went out and bought the smallest pack i could find (50 oz). it's not very comfortable to race with but i have to say that i was probably as well hydrated during this past race as i've ever been so it's not all bad. 

rt


----------



## ScubaCruz (Jan 12, 2004)

*Recommend the Hydrapak AS Race*



*rt* said:


> ... not sure about the camelbak yet. ... i'm forced to race/ride with some sort of hydration pack. it's kinda hot and uncomfortable but i bought the smallest one i could find (50 oz)...


Hi *rt*,

Give that Camelback to a needy youngster and get the Hyrdapak AS Race! I've had mine for going on 3 years now. Loved it during races and still use it for short rides. The air scoop shape really helps with air flowing over your back. The tight lycra material holds it steady. They have a 50oz and 70oz version now. The 50oz worked for me during my racing days; drink from it and a Cytomax bottle for 3 laps, then take one more Cytomax from a hand-off while slinging free the Hydrapak for one last kick-arse lap... if I had it in me still!

Humm, where are you going to put an energy drink bottle? If not in jersey pocket, then I suspect you'll always be mixing it in your pack.

http://store.airbomb.com/ItemDesc.asp?IC=WB7160

Oh yea, really really nice ride you got there! Welcome to the FS world! Now train like you want it... so you will win like you can! 

ScubaCruz


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

ScubaCruz said:


> Hi *rt*,
> 
> Give that Camelback to a needy youngster and get the Hyrdapak AS Race! I've had mine for going on 3 years now. Loved it during races and still use it for short rides. The air scoop shape really helps with air flowing over your back. The tight lycra material holds it steady. They have a 50oz and 70oz version now. The 50oz worked for me during my racing days; drink from it and a Cytomax bottle for 3 laps, then take one more Cytomax from a hand-off while slinging free the Hydrapak for one last kick-arse lap... if I had it in me still!
> 
> ...


that looks pretty much like the camelbak that i'm using. i just find anything on my back to be hot and a little annoying. unfortunately, there is no place to put a bottle on my bike (hence the hydration pack). the front triangle is too small to fit a cage so they put the waterbottle mounts under the downtube. not very convenient.

thanks!

rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*by the way*



*rt* said:


> thanks chris!
> 
> i DO need an mtb vacation. when's your next trip up to pisgah. i'm dying to take the new bike up there and really test her out.
> 
> rt


GIPPER!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Skywest (Feb 1, 2005)

*Ummm....*

Will you marry me? You're hella sexy.

=)


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey sexy babe!

Nice write-up/pics. Next race'll be better - hard to podium on a new ride that you haven't had a chance to ride around the block yet!

Too bad you couldn't join us all in Froooweeta! Had some awesome rides, and had you been here, you could have seen me pull off some pretty good crashes.

So, have you been keeping count of your on-line marriage proposals? What, are you up to about 40? 50? You just gots to stop posting those skin pics!

Kn.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*rt* said:


> i could have had the bike a lot lighter without the discs but i don't think the weight trade off is that bad.


 Not true! My CK ISO / Stan's wheelset (1490 grams with strips) and Magura Martas are lighter than say, Mavic Crossmax SL's and XTR brakes/shifters/etc. Especially with the Shimano STI set-ups.

For you - I'd suggest a set of American Classic super-duper lightweight disk wheels (1350 grams or so). I think the disk/weight deal is a wash with lighter disk systems compared to your average middle/high-end rim brakes. Of course the most zoot rim brake wheelset and rim brakes will be a bit lighter, but then the slight weight gain is invaluable in the control dept., regardless of weather or arm fatigue!



*rt* said:


> more versitile for times when i get to take it up to places like pisgah, nc or out to NM again for GITA in the fall.
> 
> rt


GIPPER? GITA? Is the one happening and the other one to be attended?  It'll be far better this year. I promise!


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

Skywest said:


> Will you marry me? You're hella sexy.
> 
> =)


Nice approach. 

Are you going to marry her for her bike?

How 'bout this:

Roses are red
violets are blue
your bike is a beaut' 
and you are...

I don't know *rt* personally, but from reading her great posts I do know she has a sense of humor. 

Seriously though- thats a sweet bike. Serious bike envy here.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

K'Endo said:


> Hey sexy babe!
> 
> Nice write-up/pics. Next race'll be better - hard to podium on a new ride that you haven't had a chance to ride around the block yet!
> 
> ...


hey yourself sexy dude!

thanks. hope the next one will be better. i had a great couple rides this weekend and i'm going to mix things up a bit and skip the next xc race (next weekend) in favor of doing a 6 hr endurance race (in 2 weeks). yep, very hard to podium on a bike i don't know...but even harder when i can't seem to get my legs to cooperate. must beat legs into submission! 

so sorry i missed froooooweeta (yet again!  ) would have loved to be able to join everyone for some awesome crashes...i mean rides. 

ya, i knew i shoulda skipped posting that pic of my sexy knee bruise.  

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

glenzx said:


> Not true! My CK ISO / Stan's wheelset (1490 grams with strips) and Magura Martas are lighter than say, Mavic Crossmax SL's and XTR brakes/shifters/etc. Especially with the Shimano STI set-ups.


hmmm....could be true. i actually haven't done a real weight comparison between my xtr/mavic 517 rim set up vs the DT Swiss disc set up i've got now.



glenzx said:


> GIPPER? GITA? Is the one happening and the other one to be attended?  It'll be far better this year. I promise!


if GIPPER happens it will be very small and very informal. i've got my fingers crossed for GITA. i had a ball last year and would love to bring the new steed out to really test her on the good stuff. 

rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*rt* said:


> if GIPPER happens it will be very small and very informal. i've got my fingers crossed for GITA. i had a ball last year and would love to bring the new steed out to really test her on the good stuff.
> 
> rt


the new _pink_ steed?

scott


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*um, sure. ok.*



Skywest said:


> Will you marry me? You're hella sexy.
> 
> =)


oh wait. i'm busy that weekend. sorry. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Adirondack Blues said:


> Nice approach.
> 
> Are you going to marry her for her bike?
> 
> ...


LOL. nice poem. 

thanks, really pleased with the bike. may even start writing her love poems soon. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sportsman said:


> the new _pink_ steed?
> 
> scott


yes, her too.

rt


----------



## jamesjbigler (Apr 26, 2004)

*rt* said:


> ! definately going to try changing the stem/bar positon around some this weekend to see if things improve. it's hard to tell though since my back never hurts except when i'm racing. grr! frustrating! hopefully a good position change will help.
> 
> rt


I saw your post in a back pain thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=96590

My back problem sounds very similar to what you described. I found one thing that helps a little.

Get on your bike and warm up until your back starts hurting. Then get off an do this stretch.

Stand facing the side of your bike. Grab the stem with one hand and the seat with the other. Bend over at the waist and let you arms extend leaning the bike away from you. Try to straighten you back, arms, and legs as much as possible. You can work your feet away from the bike. I try to get my back to be at a right angle to my legs. I think they call this the jackknife pose or something like that in yoga.

I usually try to hold this stretch for a minute or so. While doing this stretch, I can actually feel my back gradually loosen up and the pain lessen. It is only temporary for me. I feel the pain come back eventually.

Good luck on getting rid of your back pain. Please post if the changing the handle bar height/position helps you. That is something I was thinking about trying as well. I even considered something like a Jones bar or Mary bar.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

thanks. i'll give that a try. i did something similar this past weekend - did 1 lap at my local trail (about 50 min), at about 20 min my back started to hurt, i finished out the lap and then stopped and stretched for maybe 2 minutes. my back hurt a lot less for my 2nd lap. didn't get rid of all the pain but seemed to help some.

i did try flipping my stem for my ride this weekend as well (from -5* to +5*) but it didn't seem to help at all. 

rt


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

*rt* said:


> ...the good news is that i love my new bike!! it does everything i wanted it to do and more. the only thing that it doesn't do is get rid of the pain in my lower back but i'm beginning to think this a problem inherent in the rider and not the ride.


Sorry to hear about your results *rt*. But there's always the 'good' to go along with the 'bad'. Hope you figure out something to solve the back pain. That's always a toughie to figure out. Best of luck on your next race.

Awesome rig! ... and it's always neat to see the *rt* fan club out in force   

ps.


*rt* said:


> ... i owe you huge and if your wife has divorced you as a result of your late return home on friday night i promise to marry you once the divorce is final!


Uhhh... better hope she doesn't read this or you might be in a little trouble spot. -LOL


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

®andyA said:


> Sorry to hear about your results *rt*. But there's always the 'good' to go along with the 'bad'. Hope you figure out something to solve the back pain. That's always a toughie to figure out. Best of luck on your next race.
> 
> Awesome rig! ... and it's always neat to see the *rt* fan club out in force
> 
> ...


thanks randy!
yup, the good to go with the bad is a fantastic new bike. hopefully i'll be able to sort out the back issues soon. 

rt


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I know what's going on. You didn't make it to Fruita. All would be well in your world if you did...


----------



## Psychos (Jan 12, 2005)

*frame sizing*

Beautiful bike RT! Just out of curiosity since you had custom geometry, I am wondering why the seat tube is so short given how much seat post extension you have. Was that for weight savings, or do you drop the seat all the way down to go freeriding on your XC bike?


----------



## Psychos (Jan 12, 2005)

*frame size*

Beautiful bike RT! Just out of curiosity since you had custom geometry, I am wondering why the seat tube is so short given how much seat post extension you have. Was that for weight savings, or do you drop the seat all the way down to go freeriding on your XC bike?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

screampint said:


> I know what's going on. You didn't make it to Fruita. All would be well in your world if you did...


i think that's it exactly! 

rt - stupid, stupid me!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Psychos said:


> Beautiful bike RT! Just out of curiosity since you had custom geometry, I am wondering why the seat tube is so short given how much seat post extension you have. Was that for weight savings, or do you drop the seat all the way down to go freeriding on your XC bike?


LOL! no freeriding for me.  honestly, i don't know why the seattube is so short. wish i had a better answer but that's just how they made it! 

rt


----------



## justen (Aug 6, 2004)

Psychos said:


> Beautiful bike RT! Just out of curiosity since you had custom geometry, I am wondering why the seat tube is so short given how much seat post extension you have. Was that for weight savings, or do you drop the seat all the way down to go freeriding on your XC bike?


Porbably to get acceptable standover clearance. My bike is set up the same way.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

justen said:


> Porbably to get acceptable standover clearance. My bike is set up the same way.


could be. though i've got a ton of stanover clearance. my guess is that the shorter seattube provides the most stable geometry and best tolerances for the welds. but i don't really know squat about engineering so my guess is about as uneducated as they come. 

rt


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*rt* said:


> thanks. i'll give that a try. i did something similar this past weekend - did 1 lap at my local trail (about 50 min), at about 20 min my back started to hurt, i finished out the lap and then stopped and stretched for maybe 2 minutes. my back hurt a lot less for my 2nd lap. didn't get rid of all the pain but seemed to help some.
> 
> i did try flipping my stem for my ride this weekend as well (from -5* to +5*) but it didn't seem to help at all.
> 
> rt


Sorry to hear that flipping the stem didn't work, maybe try a shorter stem to bring you back towards the sadle a bit. Might also be sadle positioning or height, maybe a degree or too up or down and 3-5mm drop in height might help. If none of this helps maybe you'd better go see a doc and see if they can figure it out.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Sorry to hear that flipping the stem didn't work, maybe try a shorter stem to bring you back towards the sadle a bit. Might also be sadle positioning or height, maybe a degree or too up or down and 3-5mm drop in height might help. If none of this helps maybe you'd better go see a doc and see if they can figure it out.


think i'm going to try taking it in to one of the local shops and have a fit done. i've talked to several people who recommended on guy and he doesn't charge that much (especially if he can figure out the problem!). hopefully i'll be able to do it this week since i'm planning on doing a 6 hr race a week from sat and 6 hrs of screaming back pain does not sound like much fun! 

thanks for the suggestions though.

rt


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

*rt* said:


> a 6 hr race a week from sat


Where is there a 6hr race in the southeast a week from Saturday? And why didn't it make it onto my calendar?

Not that I could do it in 6 hours mind you, but just so I know.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Where is there a 6hr race in the southeast a week from Saturday? And why didn't it make it onto my calendar?
> 
> Not that I could do it in 6 hours mind you, but just so I know.


Tsali. goneriding is putting on the 12 Hrs of Tsali and they have a 6 hr option for all us sissies who don't have the guts to ride for 12 hrs straight. apparently Tinker will be there.

check it out at goneriding.com under events.

rt


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

*rt* said:


> Tsali. goneriding is putting on the 12 Hrs of Tsali and they have a 6 hr option for all us sissies who don't have the guts to ride for 12 hrs straight


Damn.  And I could even have done it in 6 hours. 

Good SS course I hear.....


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*rt* said:


> i did try flipping my stem for my ride this weekend as well (from -5* to +5*) but it didn't seem to help at all.
> 
> rt


Hmpf. Sounds like a Pro-Fit with a very good bike fitter/trainer type is indeed in order. Or some core-strengthening/sit-ups/yoga and so on  . But you did lot's of that over the winter, right?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Damn.  And I could even have done it in 6 hours.
> 
> Good SS course I hear.....


very good SS course but i think i would die after about 3 hrs.  still, going to take the ss up with me and maybe do a lap on it.

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

glenzx said:


> Hmpf. Sounds like a Pro-Fit with a very good bike fitter/trainer type is indeed in order. Or some core-strengthening/sit-ups/yoga and so on  . But you did lot's of that over the winter, right?


did lots of core strength over the winter & still doing yoga 1x/week so i don't think it's a core issue.

got some good rec on a guy near by who does fitting. hopefully he'll be able to help me solve the problem.

rt


----------



## Ouchies (May 5, 2005)

*ummmmm what was that?*

_got some good rec on a guy near by who does fitting. hopefully he'll be able to help me solve the problem. _

It's official - I've spent too much time on this site when I can pick up the sexual innuendo out of the posts.

Got to figure out a way to get out of this [email protected] office...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*uh...*



Ouchies said:


> _got some good rec on a guy near by who does fitting. hopefully he'll be able to help me solve the problem. _
> 
> It's official - I've spent too much time on this site when I can pick up the sexual innuendo out of the posts.
> 
> Got to figure out a way to get out of this [email protected] office...


umm....there _was _ no sexual innuendo in that post. you *do * need to figure out a way to get out of that office.

rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*rt* said:


> very good SS course but i think i would die after about 3 hrs.  still, going to take the ss up with me and maybe do a lap on it.
> 
> rt


I wouldn't suggest taking the ss with you. Its a spiritual thing, you seem to be teetering on the edge of darkness with the beautiful, soul-warming light that is your surly beckoning to you. If you take a lap on the surly, it will be difficult for you to remain in the shadowland, whose border is delineated by shifting. Once the ssing permagrin occupies the region of your face below the nose and above the chin, it wants to stay. Under these conditions, the reasonable thing to do would be to ride the ss for the last lap, but all of that Tarheel schoolin' will tell you to ride the ss while you're still fresh, before you get tired. Then you're going to get back on that there Titus, and trust me, I know of which I speak, it's going to feel like you're cheating! It won't be the same, and you'll see, in the future you'll find it easier to descend that slippery, exciting slope down to the addiction that is ssing...

good luck with that

scott


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

sportsman said:


> I wouldn't suggest taking the ss with you. Its a spiritual thing, you seem to be teetering on the edge of darkness with the beautiful, soul-warming light that is your surly beckoning to you. If you take a lap on the surly, it will be difficult for you to remain in the shadowland, whose border is delineated by shifting. Once the ssing permagrin occupies the region of your face below the nose and above the chin, it wants to stay. Under these conditions, the reasonable thing to do would be to ride the ss for the last lap, but all of that Tarheel schoolin' will tell you to ride the ss while you're still fresh, before you get tired. Then you're going to get back on that there Titus, and trust me, I know of which I speak, it's going to feel like you're cheating! It won't be the same, and you'll see, in the future you'll find it easier to descend that slippery, exciting slope down to the addiction that is ssing...
> 
> good luck with that
> 
> scott


What he said. Plus chicks dig it.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

This girl definitely likes single speeding. I think *rt* should put the Titus aside and ride the rest of her races ss...


----------



## Skywest (Feb 1, 2005)

*Why does a majority of people in this forum...*

act as if there is a stick in their anus?


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

screampint said:


> This girl definitely likes single speeding. I think *rt* should put the Titus aside and ride the rest of her races ss...


I think she's in denial. And justifiably so. I mean, she did just get the Titus. And she's waited a long long time for it. And for a gearie its a pretty nice bike I guess. 

She'll come around.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Skywest said:


> act as if there is a stick in their anus?


Busted seat clamps maybe?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

wooglin said:


> she's in denial.


Oh for sure! I think that's why she didn't make it to Fruita. If she had, she would have made the complete conversion, I would have made sure of it and she knows that! She'll see the light, even if she does manage to avoid Fruita.


----------



## Ouchies (May 5, 2005)

*rt* said:


> umm....there _was _ no sexual innuendo in that post. you *do * need to figure out a way to get out of that office.
> 
> rt


I certainly meant no disrespect to anyone. 

As far as the office - I was supposed to ride yesterday (65/sunny!), but my GF had a fire in her house! Thankfully there was minimal damage, but means no riding while we clean an entire house, wash everything (smoke damage), and get the insurance straightened out.

This would explain why the weather is perfect... (70/sunny today and tomorrow.)

I'm sure it will be raining again by Friday... <sigh>


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

screampint said:


> Oh for sure! I think that's why she didn't make it to Fruita. If she had, she would have made the complete conversion, I would have made sure of it and she knows that! She'll see the light, even if she does manage to avoid Fruita.


so, should we chip in and help her set up a classified to sell her titus?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Splendid idea! I'll chip in for a full half of the MTBR fee.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

I was going to offer to sort of force the issue by jamming a stick in her derailleur next time I'm over in Atlanta, but y'all's way sounds much kinder. I'm all for it.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*la la la la la not listening!*

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhh! the peer pressure! i can't stand it.

must......

resist........

nooooooooooooooooooo..................

rt


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Hmmm... Yours expedites the process; selling a bike takes time.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Come on *rt*, _everybody's_ doing it!


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

ummmm...


peer pressure is baaaaaad





but





resistance is futile


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

ssssshhhhhhhhhhh!


rt - still not listening


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

I think that someone needs an intervention...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sportsman said:


> I think that someone needs an intervention...


as long as it's not EST...think i already got that when i got hit by lightening during the TdG.

rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*errrrr*



*rt* said:


> as long as it's not EST...think i already got that when i got hit by lightening during the TdG.
> 
> rt


I'm sorry, i have no idea what this means, is it a dev. psy. thing. you should know that all that I know about interventions is what i saw on Friends

i'm such a poser


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*rt* said:


> as long as it's not EST...think i already got that when i got hit by lightening during the TdG.
> 
> rt


LMFAO! No doubt... no need to bring up wet chamois, metal guard rails, and high voltage! A less, um, hazardous type of intervention would suffice, if these SSilly folks keep inssisting!


----------



## Rampage (Apr 26, 2005)

*rt...*

It looks like you're bars are a little raked over. If you've flipped your stem over and still aren't able to get your neck into a comfy position, you're going to need riser bars, maybe shorter stem too. BTW, pics look great!!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Rampage said:


> It looks like you're bars are a little raked over. If you've flipped your stem over and still aren't able to get your neck into a comfy position, you're going to need riser bars, maybe shorter stem too. BTW, pics look great!!


problem isn't with my neck but with my lower back so i don't know that a riser bar and/or shorter stem would really help much. but thanks for the suggestion.

oh, and thanks re: the pics. 

rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

glenzx said:


> LMFAO! No doubt... no need to bring up wet chamois, metal guard rails, and high voltage! A less, um, hazardous type of intervention would suffice, if these SSilly folks keep inssisting!


keep laughing racing boy. we've made a pact not to pressure you, and to allow you to focus on winning Mammoth, and then its time for you to get your ss groove on. I've ridden with you enough to know that you're a natch for one gear

we have to talk about this weekend's rides.

scott


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sportsman said:


> keep laughing racing boy. we've made a pact not to pressure you, and to allow you to focus on winning Mammoth, and then its time for you to get your ss groove on. I've ridden with you enough to know that you're a natch for one gear
> 
> we have to talk about this weekend's rides.
> 
> scott


uh, yeah glen! where's you ss? huh? huh? what do you need all those gears for? why not race mammoth in your same class on a ss? you're obviously sandbagging on a geared bike. what do you have to say to that?!

rt (subtly diverting attention from herself)


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*rt* said:


> uh, yeah glen! where's you ss? huh? huh? what do you need all those gears for? why not race mammoth in your same class on a ss? you're obviously sandbagging on a geared bike. what do you have to say to that?!
> 
> rt (subtly diverting attention from herself)


no need Mammoth has a SS category..

it's still all about you, rt


----------



## Rampage (Apr 26, 2005)

*Sorry I couldn't be more help...*

But the thing that causes most neck/lower back pain is usually position, ie being leaned too far over. Hopefully you get it worked out. There is always the personal masseuse approach. Of course, you'd have to break that addiction to get back on your other addiction and ride!!


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*rt* said:


> uh, yeah glen! where's you ss? huh? huh? what do you need all those gears for? why not race mammoth in your same class on a ss? you're obviously sandbagging on a geared bike. what do you have to say to that?!
> 
> rt (subtly diverting attention from herself)


LOL, my SS is a fixie track bike, the REAL, real deal SS, yo. LOL at Sandbagging on the geared bike - too silly.

(diverting? ha! Let's crest the 5000 hits mark by days end, mm'kay?)


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

glenzx said:


> LOL, my SS is a fixie track bike, the REAL, real deal SS, yo. LOL at Sandbagging on the geared bike - too silly.
> 
> (diverting? ha! Let's crest the 5000 hits mark by days end, mm'kay?)


much respect for your fixie track bike, but I'd like to see you take that up or down some of the trails that you've led me down...

scott


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

glenzx said:


> LOL, my SS is a fixie track bike, the REAL, real deal SS, yo. LOL at Sandbagging on the geared bike - too silly.


So you're saying you _will_ be racing SS at Mammoth? And on a fix? How cool is that! I'd think those skinny tires and drop bars would be a huge disadvantage, but what do I know?


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

wooglin said:


> So you're saying you _will_ be racing SS at Mammoth? And on a fix? How cool is that! I'd think those skinny tires and drop bars would be a huge disadvantage, but what do I know?


maybe the skinny tires would be a disadantage, but shiggy sure seems to love drop bars..


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

wooglin said:


> So you're saying you _will_ be racing SS at Mammoth? And on a fix? How cool is that! I'd think those skinny tires and drop bars would be a huge disadvantage, but what do I know?


LOL, except for the seven bridges section - I probably could ride a few laps on the track bike. It'd be ugly, mean, cruel - but interesting! Drops and skinny tires are OK,it's the lack of brakes on the descents that might send my kneecaps over the edge!


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

There you go rt. Glen has graciously offered to sacrifice his knees by riding a couple of laps at Mammoth on his fix if you'll but race your Surly at Tsali. Can't ask for fairer than that now, can you?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

wooglin said:


> There you go rt. Glen has graciously offered to sacrifice his knees by riding a couple of laps at Mammoth on his fix if you'll but race your Surly at Tsali. Can't ask for fairer than that now, can you?


hmm, i'm not sure i interperted glen's comment the same way. how about if i just take my ss up to tsali and play it by ear from there? 

rt


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Yeah! Race it! I did my race on a ss, so did my team mate, and lots of other people...

(resorting to peer preSSure again)


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Nice write up and pictures!


----------

